# Jared Jeffries to NYC



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSkGnhLO8lw&feature=player_embedded

Can't believe we're buying out Brewer and signing this guy.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lmfao.....


didn't hear anything about the corey brewer part... but if so, he was going to be a restricted FA anyway.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, if D'antoni is set with Bill Walker and Shawne Williams as his backup swingmen, and it looks like he is, Jeffries will get more playing time than Brewer would. I'm unconvinced he can play center, but you make due with what you can get I suppose.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Couldn't they not wait to get rid of Jeffries the last time they had him?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Corey Brewer sucks. Jared Jeffries will be OK for the Knicks. They still need another big man. If Przybilla gets bought out, they should go after him like crazy.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Jared Jefferies is a scrub plain and simple. He really doesnt do ANYTHING well. And dont tell me defense cause I have seen him get burned on D over and over again. He doesnt belong in the NBA, and now I have to listen to Mike Breens love affair with this guy. Jeeezzzz.:gunner:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

They should've cut Mason Jr (who also isn't playing) instead of Brewer.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

He can't make the rotation on a team thats not close to the playoffs. 
Nor can he start at centre for a team starting a 6'6 guy at centre. I mean seriously? 

Yeah they just did that.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blown ACL in his rookie year or not, Jeffries' career numbers are pretty embarrassing for a lottery pick. He does some things that "don't show up in the box score," but the raw numbers are...yuck. I thought he'd been a _little_ better than that...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah he does things that don't show up in the box score alright, like nothing. That's why the box score is empty.


----------

